# Odd Campagnolo  Nuovo Record brakes



## Jesper (Sep 24, 2022)

I took these odd brakes off a Liberti frame  (late 70s-early 80s) branded as Giraldi. Nouvo Record style with the steel pad holders as opposed to Super's alloy ones.












The calipers do not seem to be painted, but are possibly anodized. I assume they were custom and not factory, but I've no idea.
The wheel release lever seems different (larger) than my other models, but I may be confusing it with the pre-'78 flat lever style before the CSPC changes.
Has anyone seen similar coloration from the factory?


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 24, 2022)

The lower set of brakes shows dents on the green arm. The green colour is intact over these dents, so I would assume these brakes had some mileage on them before the green coating was added. So its not a factory finish then. Clear lacquer over a silver base coat perhaps, I done some pretty good coatings that way which could be mistaken for anodizing.


----------



## Jesper (Sep 24, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> The lower set of brakes shows dents on the green arm. The green colour is intact over these dents, so I would assume these brakes had some mileage on them before the green coating was added. So its not a factory finish then. Clear lacquer over a silver base coat perhaps, I done some pretty good coatings that way which could be mistaken for anodizing.



Thanks for the input. I saw those marks also, and came to a similar conclusion. I tried to lightly "scratch" an unobserved area, but it didn't act like paint. Also, the logo lettering does not appear to be filled in from paint unless it was a very thin coat, but I cannot see how the finish would have been so opaque with a single thin coat; a thick coat, or more than one coat would certainly be very obvious in the lettering. I might try a little solvent just to verify it better. Either way they are a decent set and I will try to compare them with another Super Record OE set mounted on an '84 Basso "Gap"; but the bike is not on hand at the moment (probably buried behind other bikes!). That will give me a chance to see how the lettering looks on factory arms and check the release lever for any differences.


----------



## 100bikes (Sep 24, 2022)

Somehow the barrel adjuster has the lock ring on the wrong side.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 24, 2022)

Perhaps the brake blocks and chrome holders have just been replaced at some point by whatever a previous owner had to hand.
They are parts that wear and get replaced over time after all. 
The calipers look painted to me, but they could have been anodised as part of a custom build.
Strange to fit the barrel adjuster lock rings underneath as mentioned by @100bikes, they would have no function whatsoever in that position.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 25, 2022)

The lock rings get put on like this when the calipers are not installed on a bike so they don't get lost.


----------



## Jesper (Sep 26, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> The lock rings get put on like this when the calipers are not installed on a bike so they don't get lost.



Exactly!!!!! Those adjusters aren't cheap, and I've lost some before. It is my habit now to secure loose parts like those, and upper pivot bolts on RD's. They obviously won't be mounted in that manner, and I have replacement o-rings for the nuts


----------



## Jesper (Sep 27, 2022)

There is a small scuff on the upper side of the QR knuckle which has the "coating" scraped off. It is not shown in photos, but I looked at it with an eye loupe and it does not appear to be painted on (no chipping at edges, no discernable paint coat thickness). Also, no residue removal or surface damage when alcohol or petroleum distillate solvents were used. I would at this time deduce that they are anodized, and the work was done after leaving the factory. They were definitely used considering the cleaning I did, but if the pads are OE then their use was very limited due to minimal pad wear. Not sure when Campy stopped supplying those earlier style pads (or the chromed holders), but the pads are not hard or brittle for their age if OE.

My confusion regarding the wheel release lever design was due to the similar, but different, design used on the Nuovo Gran Sport and Victory/Triomphe release levers. Also, found there seems to be no difference in the design of the lever from when the caliper had a block lettering logo to when it changed to script as found on the later Nuovo/Super/Victory/Triomphe calipers.
I think the only change was the design of the pivot bolt cap nut from a closed domed design to a closed conical, and also, to an open ended (Triomphe) conical design.


----------

